# Wanting To Grow My Own Hops



## Spartan 117 (3/12/08)

Hey Guys,

Just wonderign if anyone knows where i might be able to obtain some hops seeds or plants in the melbourne area. Not really been able to find anything on the net thats any help.

Cheers

Aaron


----------



## WilBier (4/12/08)

Spartan 117 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wonderign if anyone knows where i might be able to obtain some hops seeds or plants in the melbourne area. Not really been able to find anything on the net thats any help.
> 
> ...




Hi Aaron, 

You may want to speak to Fraser John. He lives near Geelong, and he is growing his own Hops: http://rims-brewing.tripod.com/hop_plantation.htm

Wilbier


----------



## Spartan 117 (4/12/08)

Cheers for that !

Aaron


----------



## Damian44 (4/12/08)

Heres a thread in the pub section of forum.....

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=25151


----------



## Barramundi (4/12/08)

add your location spartan , im growin a few zomes at the moment and trying to get some cuttings going from them , which will hopefully be good for growing next year crop ...


----------



## Bizier (5/12/08)

I will extend an offer likewise if you are in the syd area.


----------



## Spartan 117 (5/12/08)

Barramundi said:


> add your location spartan , im growin a few zomes at the moment and trying to get some cuttings going from them , which will hopefully be good for growing next year crop ...



I'm in northeren subs of melbourne, but can travel 

Aaron


----------



## K&K (12/4/09)

Hi All,

i'm really interested in growing my own hops to. If anyone has any available please let me know, I'm located in burwood but can travel.

Cheers,
Travis


----------



## manticle (12/4/09)

Add me to that list.

I can't travel far but I can pay for postage depending on interstate plant/seed regulations.

I'm also in Melbourne.


----------

